# Best 32 inches screen ?



## sathyva (Feb 25, 2018)

Hello
looking forward for some minor studio upgrades and I'd like to know about the best 32 inches monitors. Any ideas ? 

cheers


----------



## mac (Feb 25, 2018)

I use a couple of these http://www.benq.co.uk/product/monitor/bl3200pt/

Can't fault them - picture is excellent, height and tilt adjustable, and the perfect size for 2560 IMO (I don't like UHD, strains my eyes).


----------



## yhomas (Feb 25, 2018)

sathyva said:


> Hello
> looking forward for some minor studio upgrades and I'd like to know about the best 32 inches monitors. Any ideas ?
> 
> cheers



I have Philips BDM3270QP2 ($310, 1440p), and it is great, if not glorious. Benq has a similar 1440p model. For most people, it seems like the sweet spot is 32"1440p or ~42"4K depending on desk depth and personal preference.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 1, 2018)

https://www.samsung.com/us/business...rs/800-series/sd850-series-32-ls32d85ktsr-za/


----------

